

Show HN: Please review my Aviation Weather App landing page - RealCasually
http://takeoffaviationweather.com

======
RealCasually
We have been working for over a year on this app, which takes data from
multiple official sources, and synthesizes it using an aviation concept of
'personal minimums'. We worked hard to polish the app in a niche which
otherwise contains some pretty ugly apps.

I would love some honest feedback on our landing page and how we could improve
it to drive more conversions.

Thanks!

------
earless1
>Personalized, color-coded weather reports and warnings based on your personal
minimums.

Sounds weird to me, not sure why. you might want to consider alternate
wording.

